# Warning to all considering Le Cordon Bleu Atlanta



## lcbatl08

I am currently a student at LCB atlanta and i do not believe I am getting the education I am paying for. Their are a few Chefs here that i respect and enjoy and some that can not teach. The school is like a Factory they just want to get you in and out so they get their 40k. The only way this school is good is if you already have many years expirence but even then you will be bored in alot of the classes. If you have any questions let me know. Or if you have another point of view I would be glad to discuss more with anyone.
Thx


----------



## ras1187

Yeah thats not just LCB Atlanta... thats pretty much LCB alltogether


----------



## allanmcpherson

RAS,

That might be for the US partner schools. The full program campuses are a different story.

--Al


----------



## cheflayne

I am not being judgmental (sometimes in the impersonal world of electronic communication the tone of the reply gets muddled due to lack of inflection and visual clues) but I am a bit confused by this statement. Could you please further explain what you mean?


----------



## lcbatl08

since the school is a factory and they just want to get you in and out as quick as possible once you get though the first few classes you must already know a good base from real world exp. and know how do do most the stuff already plus the school does not give you real world exp. at all you are in a kitchen with everything you need and hardly a since of urgency compared to the real world so if you go to LCB with out exp. when you graduate you will not be ready for a real kitchen in the feild


----------



## ghettoracingkid

I think alot of culinary schools are like that.

It should start out with the basics, stocks, sauces and cuts especially.

Then cooking techniquies, the basics of all ways of cooking

then something more advance like chacuteirre and such

then some resturant simulations.

I dont think many schools can give you real world expereince becuase you can only get tht in the real world. but what they can do is teach you how to prepare and execute different products so when you are in the real world you dont have to be shown how to braise or make a stock. or such....


----------



## lilashley3

lcbatl08

Now does your school teach you a lot of hand ons things or do you watch the chef and learn that way. I'm attending IUP right now. Its a small school and I personally think I'm learning a lot from it. They only accept 100 students. We have around 18 or 20 people in a classroom. We work in groups of 3 or 4 people. You learn a lot that way. The chefs here care a lot about us. If we need help they offer it and if you are having trouble with someone. They help you figure it out. This school is like a family.

I was wondering how your college runs.


----------



## firefighterchef

I agree with this original post. If I had not already had 5 years experience in a busy hotel/ restaurant kitchen under a wonderful chef and mentor I may not have came outta La Cordon Bleu Atlanta ready for the real world.


----------



## juliebug42

I applied to a Le Cordon Bleu in NH hoping they had a baking and pastry program and the representative sort of pushed me into applying and enrolling even though they only had a full chef's program with a few pastry classes. She tried to convince me that I wouldn't get a good job in pastry if I didn't have the whole chef program under my belt. I was so close to going there until I thought about it a lot and ended up finding a different school with a pastry program near me. I understand what you mean - it seems like they didn't really care about my education, they just wanted to get another person in the door to pay up.


----------



## jim berman

Just as a point of note... There many things to bring the real world to life in the classroom. For instance, schools can operate a restaurant/cafe/bake shop or other commercial operations. Additionally, shadowing/co-op and internship opportunities are effective, as well.


----------



## adamm

Most colleges are run about the same, some push speed, some push technique. Youll see what i mean when you go out on externship. I graduated from iup and i know they push more technique than speed.


----------



## paladinfes

Okay, I know I might be a little bit prejudiced however, check out my school: The Restaurant School at Walnut Hill College located t=in Philadelphia.

This school is dedicated to the hospitality field; no nursing or auto mechanics or med-assistants.

They offer two & four year programs in Culinary, Pastry, Hotel Management, etc.

Classes sizes are small (the whole school is small). Chefs are wonderful. Academic classes are geared to the hospitality field.

Students must participate in their classes but also must satisfy "internship" requirements each semester. In addition, each student must comply with minimum "community service" participation.

The school offers 4 differnt on-site full-service restaurants in addition to a coffee shop cafe.

Students also earn credits via field trips, to France, England, Disney World, and cruise ships. Costs of which are included in the tuition.

If I can be of further help, please let me know.


----------



## martini_113

I'm about to apply to LCB Atlanta b/c it's MUCH better than AI here. I'm going to focus on Baking and Pastry, so those two schools are pretty much it in this area. I need some real honest opinions before I drop the cash. I work full time in advertising, and I'll be doing the classes at night - so I needed to stay in the metro area for getting my certificate. Does anyone have any advice/warnings about signing up at LCB? Also keep in mind, when I get out of the program, I have my own cake business, so I won't be working in a busy, fast-paced kitchen. Any thoughts? All info would be VERY appreciated!


----------



## andyg

I went to a community college for my current trade. The instructor was excellent, and also said we'd need real-world training as well, no pretenses there. But then this wasn't a 40k degree.


----------



## chiqui

where is that school?


----------



## web monkey

Pretty much all schools are like that. Almost any kind of new graduate is useless for the field they were trained in, regardless of whether it's Computer Science, Business, Engineering or pretty much anything else. 

That's one of the reasons it's hard for a new grad to get a really good job. They know that as soon as you have some experience and real skills, you'll leave.

Terry


----------



## 2bachef

I tend to disagree so far with the LCB rants I have read on here so far. It might vary from school to school, but so far, I feel that LCB Minneapolis has been EXTREMELY thorough with the training. Anytime someone has a question, or needs additional help outside of class, the instructors are always there to help.


----------



## dwnlt86

I graduated from the Le Cordon Bleu in Atlanta back in 08. This is a message for anyone looking or considering the school. The program it's self wasn't too bad if you don't mind paying out $40k in 12 months ($670 a week). I know the program is "15 months" but the last 3 is just your externship which is the same as you just going and working at a job. You are only getting 12 months of class time. Think about it... if this were are 4 year degree it would be the same as a $160k degree.  Also, the classes are only 3 weeks long and you cover entire books in that time. So you better be a fast learner and be prepared to cram only to forget so you have room for the next book 3 weeks later. And the last week of each class you are doing finals and cleaning their kitchen, so lets say the classes are really only 12-13 days each. If you only care about getting the degree fast, this is perfect for you. Good cooking takes time... the same goes for a good education. Lets face it... a good chef doesn't require a degree but dedication, willingness to work hard all year long year after year, and a true love for cooking. I have been in the industry now for 4 years and I have never met a chef that required a degree, or honestly even cared about me having one. It's all about work ethic. My loans run me about $550.00 a month (6.6k a year) for jobs that only pay 10-12 an hour (in other words, it's the same as subtracting $3.00/hour of your pay for the next 25 years). My advice, if you are serious about becoming a chef... skip paying 40k and just work your way up through hard work. If you don't like the idea of it taking you years and years, then don't bother with this industry because all a degree buys you is a degree. Every chef I know would take experience over a culinary arts degree any day of the week. There is nothing you are going to learn at this school that you can't learn in the real world. You have to put in long hours, have an open mind, and go the extra mile in everything you do to get places in this business. I am not bashing all culinary schools, just know that you can learn how to saute and make a good hollandaise without paying thousands of dollars. If you have the drive to really make it and go places as a chef, you don't need this debt and degree to do it.


----------



## seashell13

I know all this reviews are from 2008, but can some of you advise me according to your experiences since I want to join Le Cordon LCB or any other culinary school? I live in Atlanta, thanks.


----------



## thumper1279

not about the atlanta school but one of the florida campuses i have heard the Oralndo is like a factory in and out never seen it 

but the one in Miramar south FLorida  Miami campus 

some of the chef's are there for the students because they want to teach us 

im not going to name names but out of all the chefs which i have met and conversate with  

i am have made connections with some of the good ones and 

id say there are about 5 or 6 that are there for the students 

and the rest are there just for the money in my opinion 

it's a job for them not a career i think 

the one fellow student i was having trouble with they finnaly kicked him out but it was to late if they had kicked him out a month ago they couold have avoided the almost fight that he started that caused them to finnaly have it with him and get him out 

one of the chefs who knows i have a issue with him and i don't put up with his B/s and he stays clear of me when possible and i stay clear of him when possible told me last week such and such got kicked out because of me im like why he said no im joking it was someone els 

i said no he got kicked out because the chef that was there is there for the students and he saw the fight and all this crap 

where 

you on the other hand wouldn't do shit about it because your here for the money not us 

ever since that conversation he hasn't messed with me anymore i mean the chef instructor just leaves me be 

i think he learned im not afraid of him 

and im not going to put up with his B/s  but i am going to still be curious when i can if he leave me to me 

but yeah LCB is not like what most think it is 

i remmber school in Pitsburge in 99 now i loved it for the short time i was there  now culinary school is nothing like that 

I am going to stick it out and finish my Associates in Culinary art';s at LCB  

and then in 2015 

since LCB doesn't have a oncampus bacherlors degreee avialable 

I am going to go to J&W for my Bachelros and also Persue my B&P  dipoloma there aswell


----------



## lucygirl

I was a student at the Atlanta campus. Although I had a lot of fun and made some great friends, we didn't learn anything that I couldn't have learned on my own. I only had three instructors the whole time because four of the classes were taught by the same two chefs and only one of them is any good. The one that I think needs to find a new job is a great person, very sweet and funny BUT he didn't follow the syllabus that HE handed out at the beginning of the class that actually had things in it that we wanted to learn and his math and attention wasn't there. During demo, we would have to remind him to put in the butter or check the oven. Then, if we messed up in class, it would affect our grades or "we didn't pay attention in class" or "took bad notes". WTH? I actually got into it with him a couple of times telling him that when his shortcomings affect my GPA....luckily a nice talk with the head chef in the school got his classes cut back. We all couldn't stand him at that point.

The next teacher actually told us about the "real world" and pretty much was able to simulate it on many days by giving us a lot to do just like he did in demo. That guy kicks butt. He's been working in the industry since he was 12 though, has worked in many different facets of the industry and was a well known chef, so he actually knows. It showed too that he actually cared. Tough but good. Even he couldn't help the couple of people in our class that are so bad that they'll never make it in the industry. EVER. I guess as long as the school is getting their tuition who cares about where the money's coming from, right? 

I left with only two classes to go and then the externship because my husband already moved across the country and i just didn't feel like what I was learning was good enough to keep up two households. I'm glad that I left after hearing some of the crap going on since I left!

My best friend already had an amazing externship set up and was already working there (FOR FREE) with the schools ok due to changes being made at the place. LCB told her that her hours would be counted toward her externship, so she was going to school, working full time, working for free at her externship AND a single mother only for the school to turn around and say that it didn't count because the executive chef wasn't there during all of the hours that she was working there. The second in charge was there and they even trusted her to fulfill orders by herself and yet it wasn't good enough to count? 

The only good thing that I can say about the school is that I made a great friend and had some fun. I hear that the Vancouver campus is great. Very strict but you actually learn a lot and the industry loves them because of how they are taught to cook.


----------



## marisa duley

Hi, I am interested in information about the baking and pastry program. I wanted to start the certificate program in Feb. I need a students perspective!!!! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## createasaurus

From what I've read online (again, this is just what I've read online on forums such as this), LCB Paris, London, San Francisco and the ones in Australia all have a very good reputation. It's mostly the ones in the other U.S. cities that have the bad reputations.


----------



## wendy pierre

I feel the same way. I never wanted to do the degree program  just the certificate to brush up on my skills, and learn a few basic techniques since I taught Home EC before. I was given that hog wash about the benefits of a degree! 8 months into the program now I am considering quitting.....regretting this expense , and wondering how in the world I will pay this loan. My plan was never to work in a fast pace restaurant, but to have my own business, a bed and breakfast.


----------



## merib

Love lcb


----------



## mdal2684

2BACHEF said:


> I tend to disagree so far with the LCB rants I have read on here so far. It might vary from school to school, but so far, I feel that LCB Minneapolis has been EXTREMELY thorough with the training. Anytime someone has a question, or needs additional help outside of class, the instructors are always there to help.


Im also a student at this school and I agree 100% with you. Everyone is very helpful and questions get answered quickly.


----------



## tammi

In response to the individual that said lcb isn't a good school. Need to stop. I feel that's a personal opinion. If you pay for something you should make the best of your experience or situation. Le Cordin Bleu is an exceptional culinary college. I'm an alumni of that school. Their professional ethics is on point. Their teaching skills are well. They teach you the basics for non cooks and non professionals in that field


----------



## naijachef

Thanks Tammi, I am also a success story of LCB Atlanta of 2008! Same 2008 some here are bashing! If you go to any school with the right expectation (not basing it on what people already in the field are thinking or saying, but for you and what you hope to make out it; then you will succeed). Hard work is the name of the game in any institution you attend...I hold a Bsc. in Business before going to culinary school. After AAS in Culinary, I furthered to earn a Masters in Business...yet, am maximizing both careers. This illustration is to tell you that I've been through both types of institution...in America, no school is cheap and student loan is a night mare to be eliminated. Whether Culinary or circular. I inquired of Paris, Italy and Canada before I settled with Atlanta and trust me...neither one is cheaper. Outside US, I'd have to learn their language, accommodation challenges etc all only added to the cost even more!

2. No school on earth planet have all best instructors. Some weak, too old for today's teaching style or younger generation, some very good but can't relay to students etc. With such challenges, I had to study and research more, ask too many questions, seek for previous teachers who's great on such subject, structure my questions and get answers. Trust me, same approach to all institutions, if you really want to succeed. Some students hated my guts and you could hear them mumbling every time I ask questions. I just didn't let deter me.

3. Not one person here has mentioned how they contributed to their failure. We live in a generation where we feel we are entitled to everything and not hold ourselves accountable for anything. Very sad i must say. Some students are very tardy, show up to class and are on phone all through the length and breath of class. Are surfing internet while teacher is teaching. Some have a set mind of what a curriculum must be instead of taking all classes just as serious...I must mention here, those who did't think that food cost knowledge, customer service, computer class, psychology classes are necessary are those who I bet are complaining more. Because these classes and cooking skills makes you a better Chef Manager! Businesses exist to make profit, if you can cook and can't cook with cost and profit, leadership management in mind, whose business would you manage?

4. Some students are set on 4 points GPA that they forget it should be properly earned. You cheat to get there and in the field, can't defend it. Is that LCB problem? 

5. Finally, for some of you who base your argument on people in the industry don't have a degree...listen, "you cannot possess what you despise" if these are your model? you won't aim or work to be better than them. With every due respect, my approach is different, i need knowledge of people in the industry and new skills that is needful for today's business to strike a balance. Executive chefs of today's fine dining or food-service industry are no longer those who has been there for 30 yrs, but those with modern flares, food cost knowledge, financial mgt., budget, up to date computer savvy etc. same goes their remuneration (today's pay scale shifts when the variables changes). Be wise!!!! some of those wish they also had opportunity of earning a degree and you have opportunity is despising it...I'm privileged to have worked in best hotels...Ritz Carlton, Hilton and Waldorf Astoria. I started as cook 3 with less money/hr. But my passion, handwork and drive made me leave luxury to better myself and earn more money. I however ensured that every experience each one of these hotels offered me; that i focused on the best positive side of it and run with it. 

HARD WORK, HARD WORK, HARD WORK!!!!!!


----------



## 1cheflala

i do not agree i have been in the school since Sept. and l9Love it so do alot of my classmates. The classes are fast paced so if you are not a fast learner or able to put  the time in you will not make it. i have a perfect 4.0 and perfect attendance. yes at times i do get frustrated at how fast it goes but there has never been a time that i have asked for help and not received it. This is not a school for the faint of heart or for ppl who are not ready to go all in for there  own benefit. they don't need to learn it we do. Alot of the students who go here think just because they paid tuition the chefs and teachers are suppose to owe them something and that is simply not true. It is your money you have to get all you can form it and if you apply yourself you can and will and as far as how much it cost if you need a slower pace go to art institute you get slower classes pay more and have a off brand name,but please stop bashing my school just because it wasn't for you.some of us can will and do learn this way.


----------

